# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  GW2-Craft - Tracker pour vos crafts favoris !

## Korbeil

gw2-craft


Voulant mon légendaire et manquant de moyen pour suivre son accomplissement ... j'ai crée gw2-craft, un site qui permet de choisir l'item que voulez crafter (quel qu'il soit) et de suivre son avancement simplement !

Actuellement la base regroupe l'ensemble des objets craftables ainsi que les légendaires (exception pour "Maw of the Deep" / "The Minstrel", du fait qu'ils n'existent pas sur gw2db).

Une todo list est présente sur la page d'accueil.

Si vous avez la moindre remarque/idée d'amélioration n'hésitez pas  :;): 

panda_

PS: http://redd.it/13mjkt pour ceux qui peuvent me upvote  ::rolleyes:: 

EDIT: ajout de "Flame Seeker Prophices", "Juggernaught" !

EDIT 2:
- ajout d'une vue améliorée (treeview)
- ajout des icones, pnjs vendeurs.
- ajout de tout les objets de la forge mystique.

rappel du lien: http://www.gw2-craft.com

----------


## Aldrasha

MAIS QUEL HOMME !
Quel site fantastique !

----------


## Ptit gras

Surtout il envoie pas un mail de confirmation à la con quand tu t'inscris. Tout bon  :Cigare:

----------


## kierian

*Excellent*, j'adopte !  ::):

----------


## dragou

Je préfère mon tableur excell ^^

----------


## Korbeil

t'as quoi de plus ?

----------


## Skiant

> t'as quoi de plus ?


La douce satisfaction de l'imperméabilité au changement.

----------


## dragou

> La douce satisfaction de l'imperméabilité au changement.


Je n'aurai dit mieux ^^

Pour te répondre la daube, disons que c'est très similaire si ce n'est que je vois ou j'en suis dans mes points de compétence et karma sans devoir recalculer et que j'utilise le bravevesperia pour voir le coût total en 1 seul click.

Maintenant ca sera surement un outil que j'utiliserai pour d'autres raisons, mais entre le spidy, le bravevesperia et tes docs google, j'ai deja tout ce qu'il me faut ^^

----------


## Korbeil

Flame Seeker Prophices, Juggernaught ajoutés !

----------


## gnouman

Je viens casser cette joie ambiante! Pourquoi faut-il s'enregistrer?  :tired:

----------


## Korbeil

pour enregistrer l'avancement des objets que tu as mis  :;):

----------


## dragou

> pour enregistrer l'avancement des objets que tu as mis


et c'est ca la grosse utilité du site comparé aux concurrents ^^

----------


## Narquois

> Je viens casser cette joie ambiante! Pourquoi faut-il s'enregistrer?


Parce que Panda est un chinois du FBI qui va pirater ton compte et revendre tes PO! Niark niark  ::P:

----------


## Korbeil

> Parce que Panda est un chinois du FBI qui va pirater ton compte et revendre tes PO! Niark niark


T'as oublier de dire que j'allais supprimer tout ces persos  ::ninja::

----------


## gnouman

Mmmh ok! Dans ce cas.  ::P:

----------


## Maderone

> pour enregistrer l'avancement des objets que tu as mis


Voilà, lui tu lui réponds en une phrase. Le jour où je t'ai demandé ça, t'as mis 15 minutes à me faire chier à me dire que c'était évident, que c'était écrit sur le site ou je sais pas quoi.

----------


## Korbeil

> Voilà, lui tu lui réponds en une phrase. Le jour où je t'ai demandé ça, t'as mis 15 minutes à me faire chier à me dire que c'était évident, que c'était écrit sur le site ou je sais pas quoi.


C'parce que je me sens obliger de t'embêter à chaque fois  :^_^:

----------


## FrousT

> Whoops, looks like something went wrong.


  ::ninja:: 

Pour se connecter et/ou créer un nouveau compte  ::P:

----------


## Korbeil

> Pour se connecter et/ou créer un nouveau compte


Je viens juste de corriger ça et un autre soucis, ça devrait aller là, non ?

----------


## Narquois

Rolf, ca m'a reset mon dashboard!  ::(: 

Ce site en carton maché!  ::P:

----------


## FrousT

> Je viens juste de corriger ça et un autre soucis, ça devrait aller là, non ?


Ça marche  :;):  Réactivité, rapidité, efficacité je dis chapeau l'artiste  ::lol::

----------


## Korbeil

Bump !

Grosse mise à jour:

- ajout d'une vue améliorée (treeview)
- ajout des icones, pnjs vendeurs.
- ajout de tout les objets de la forge mystique.

rappel du lien: http://www.gw2-craft.com

----------


## Narquois

Nice!

Voici deux remarques/améliorations après une rapide utilisation :
- La treeview ne permet que de descendre que sur une branche, tu ne peux pas déployer l’arborescence et pleurer ta maman devant tout ce qu'il manque
- Il n'y a pas le coût en karma/skill point des choses que tu peux acheter.

----------


## Korbeil

> Nice!
> 
> Voici deux remarques/améliorations après une rapide utilisation :
> - La treeview ne permet que de descendre que sur une branche, tu ne peux pas déployer l’arborescence et pleurer ta maman devant tout ce qu'il manque
> - Il n'y a pas le coût en karma/skill point des choses que tu peux acheter.


Pour le cout en karma c'est encore "expérimental", gw2db fourni quelques données, mais il doit en manquer (et un paquet).
Peut-tu me donner des exemples de ce qu'il manque ?

----------


## Maderone

J'ai testé vite fait avec le rêveur. 
J'ai ajouté +1 amant dans la case pour l'amant et y'a eu un bug qui m'a mis le max dans chaque autre case au dessus. 
Quand j'ai essayé de remettre tout en ordre par exemple pour le gift of fortune en mettant 0/250 ectoplasme, ça m'a mis le minimum dans les autres case au dessus (don de magie/puissance et trèfles). 

Donc bon, limite ton truc si à chaque fois qu'on rentre une donnée tout change  ::P:

----------


## Korbeil

Je pense que je vais le dégager, j'ai déjà eu des retours négatifs sur ce système.

---------- Post added at 12h23 ---------- Previous post was at 12h21 ----------

Et voilà, c'est dégagé !  :;):

----------

